# Which Resort to choose?



## suzanne (May 16, 2010)

We can pull a one bedroom at these Disney Resorts. We have never stayed at a Disney Resort and even after reading the reviews not sure which one to choose, they all sound awesome. Wilderness Lodge, Boardwalk Villas, Animal Kingdom, Old Key West or Saratoga Springs. There will just be the two of us. We love everything about Disney thats why its so hard to choose. We will have a car, but the transportation sounds good, no driving from park to park. Which one would give us the most accessible transportation and the best restaurants?

Suzanne


----------



## elaine (May 16, 2010)

*we have stayed at all of these*

they are so different--it's really personal preference.  My opinion:

BVW--nice, upscale lobby--very much a hotel feel, can walk to Epcot and DHS--a bit of a hike. you can also take the boat--sometimes they are slow.  Fun to walk around BW at night, good restuarants.  Pool not great to lounge around and poeple watch, IMHO.

VWL--boat to MK, beautiful NW theming, connected to hotel, resort feel to it.  Nice pool/hot tub right by villas, but also very close to bigger pool at WL.

OKW--just stayed here--Key West, laid back feeling. this is the most "Florida" feeling of them. 1 BRs are VERY large.  Kids like this one the best.  Drive up and park at your unit. Some say showing age--our unit was newly refurbished and great. Family decided this was the place for next RCI trade. On golf course, many with golf views.

SSR--condo feeling. Nice and upscale, Sarotoga theming, on golf course. My least favorite--only b/c I have traded into so many great Olrando TS and this feels more like a very nice Orlando TS to me.

AKV--my favorite.  Great theming, very much "resort" feel to it.  Prefer Jambo house, where you have very good restaurants (Boma and Jiko). For a couples only trip, we pick this one--it is just very luxurious and interesting to me.  Love to hang at Jambo house pool and people watch.  It is farthest from parks, except AK.

Go to allears.net and clink on accommodations and then slide show to see photos of all. Elaine


----------



## DianeV (May 16, 2010)

Animal Kingdom Lodge Jambo House for sure!  Would also like to check out Villas at Wilderness Lodge but we have stayed twice in a studio at AKV and love the whole place


----------



## Twinkstarr (May 17, 2010)

suzanne said:


> We can pull a one bedroom at these Disney Resorts. We have never stayed at a Disney Resort and even after reading the reviews not sure which one to choose, they all sound awesome. Wilderness Lodge, Boardwalk Villas, Animal Kingdom, Old Key West or Saratoga Springs. There will just be the two of us. We love everything about Disney thats why its so hard to choose. We will have a car, but the transportation sounds good, no driving from park to park. Which one would give us the most accessible transportation and the best restaurants?
> 
> Suzanne



I'm a DVC owner with and here's my take.

SSR-bulk of my points are there so I can book Grand Villas! Beautiful resort. Easy to walk to Downtown Disney, if you request the Congress Park section. Traditional spot for our Thanksgiving stay(our 5th trip coming this year).

OKW-just down the street from SSR. Until they refurb the whole resort I would skip it, even though the villas are bigger. Too many  reports.

VWL-stayed there twice, interiors are too dark for my taste. A little too themed for my husband. Concerige there was great on my trip last October, got me into Artist Point for dinner, when I couldn't get an ADR myself(darn extended free dining).

BWV-we stayed in a Boardwalk view 2br(not available on exchange). Loved it!!  Walk to Epcot and DHS. I'd consider buying points here if I was in the market to increase my DVC holdings. 

AKV-haven't stayed yet, toured the models, went over to dinner at Jiko's(loved it, planning on eating there Thanksgiving day). Too dark imho like VWL, kids(13/9) think it's too far away, DH would consider for a long weekend trip, not a full week if you don't have a car.

 2 separate buildings that are not designated on an RCI exchange unless you call in and ask. Someone posted quite the sob story about an AKV exchange not so long ago.


----------



## bnoble (May 17, 2010)

Depends on what you want.

If you want a "grown-up Disney" trip, I'd go BWV.  You're in the middle of the action, walking distance to the "grown up park" (Epcot) and close to some of the better adult-oriented dining in the Swan/Dolphin complex.

If you want a "chill and relax" trip, I'd go OKW.  Very "island time", and the boat to DTD gives you good access to a decent set of dining options. SSR might be okay for this too, as it's even closer to DTD, but the theme there just does nothing for me at all.

If you want an "immersive fantasy" trip, then go with either AKV or VWL.  Both are incredibly well-themed, AKV has the animals onsite, VWL has the northwest thing and boat access to Magic Kingdom, the Contemporary, and Fort Wilderness.  I'd lean VWL here unless the animals are really your thing (as they are my wife's.)


----------



## Steve@BWV (May 17, 2010)

suzanne said:


> . Which one would give us the most accessible transportation and the best restaurants?
> 
> Suzanne



If transportation and restaurant are key factors BWV is the clear leader.  There is easy access to Epcot and the Studios, either walking or by boat.  There are buses to all other locations, just as all the other resorts offer.   This is the only resort that offers two parks in walking distance.  

And for restaurants, BWV is the clear winner.  There are 4 restaurant available at the Boardwalk itself (ESPN, Flying Fish, Kouzzina, and Big River Grill) and many more in the two parks.  Epcot's World Showcase has many within an easy walk.  The Yatch and Beach club and Swan and Dolphin Resorts are also within walking distance with there many offerings.   

But, you will be happy no matter where you stay, they are all great resorts.


----------



## suzanne (May 17, 2010)

Thank you all so much for your help. I think BWV will be the one we take as its is within walking distance to Epcot. Hubby is still recovering from Chemo and tires easily. It sounds like this one may be the easiest one for him.

Suzanne


----------



## DianeV (May 17, 2010)

If he tires easily make sure to ask for a room close to the elevator. Some have super long walks


----------



## elaine (May 17, 2010)

*indicate close to elevator for medical reasons*

medical requets get priority--so be sure to request close to lobby/elevator for medical reasons--the halls are VERY long. Also, at least for DVC members, they have free wheelchairs for length of visit, 1st come, 1st serve.  You can't reserve in advance, just check with concierge when you get there.  There is A LOT of walking at Epcot--we got one at VWL for my Dad for Epcot and were glad we did. have a great trip. Elaine


----------



## glypnirsgirl (May 24, 2010)

I agree that Boardwalk would be the best place to stay.

Instead of relying on the free wheelchairs available there, I believe that I would do an off-site rental for a scooter for the time that you are there. I have been to DVC after surgery and the BIGGEST difference in an off-site rental is that you have the scooter with you all of the time. You do not have to make the long trek to the rental place at each park, just take it back and forth with you - especially great if staying at BWV - that way you can enjoy the walk and hubby can enjoy the scoot.

Elaine


----------



## jamstew (May 25, 2010)

I agree about BWV being the best location for you, and also about renting a scooter for the length of your stay. It can be quite a hike just to get from your villa to transportation and then into the park.


----------



## Pro (May 25, 2010)

From Boardwalk Villas you can also take a boat to Epcot.  You can take a boat to Epcot and also a boat to Disney's Hollywood Studios.  Being that you are so close to Epcot you can eat at the many restaurants at World Showcase in Epcot.

Yea, I know, I'm biased because I own there.

Joe


----------

